
Noisli Covid-19 response: 2 months free of the Business plan - noisli
https://support.noisli.com/coronavirus-response/
======
noisli
Due to the COVID-19 outbreak lots of companies need to work remotely and we
want to help! We're offering 2 months free of our Business plan to companies
impacted by the COVID-19 situation, so employees can have a digital place for
calm and focus also when working from home.

